# Last weekend spit roast(Lamb)



## speedtona (Feb 12, 2010)

Here is a few pics of the lamb we done for a mates birthday last weekend.

Here he is hanging in the coolroom,(31Kgs hanging)


On the spit,stuffed with lemons,garlic and a little salt and pepper and sown up.



A little basting,Olive oil,garlic,Italian herbs and salt


And its nearly done
	

	
	
		
		



		
			








Its hard to beat a good lamb cooked on the spit


----------



## jacksmoke (Feb 12, 2010)

Holy lamb!  I'm jealous.


----------



## rw willy (Feb 20, 2010)

Very Nice!!!!
Happy birthday to your buddy.


----------



## bbally (Feb 20, 2010)

Good job... nice pics and a great looking barbeque.


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice looking lamb. I have never done a full lamb but my neighbor does one every summer. They never take any of the tallow off of it so I can't stand to eat it. I love the lamb I usually smoke.


----------



## meateater (Feb 20, 2010)

Great looking lamb mate! I love using lemon on my lamb, it's the bomb.


----------



## ronp (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice


----------



## walle (Feb 20, 2010)

Speedtona,
Gotta give you 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





on this one!  WOW what a great looking BBQ.

Sewing up the belly... have never seen that - great idea.  I guess everything just tumbles around and really knocks the flavor into the lamb.


----------



## autoferret (Feb 20, 2010)

thats sweet!  i've been wantign to do someting like this for a bit but its hard for me to find friends that like lamb or goat!!!  i'm saving this posting for future reference


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 20, 2010)

Very nice looking lamb there mate. Your friend is so lucky to have have a present like that for his birthday. Now I might have an in on a whole lamb maybe for the gathering at Jerry's this years.


----------



## dyce51 (Mar 2, 2010)

nicely done!!!  Looks great!!


----------



## larry maddock (Mar 8, 2010)

31 kg  = about 68 lbs---isnt that a sheep when they are that big..????

i luv your pics and post....

how many kg of charcoal did you use????

how far from coals was the mutton????


good on ya!


----------



## timtimmay (Mar 8, 2010)

Nothing brings over the neighbors like a carcas spinning in the backyard 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











to you for a being a good friend and a cool smoking method.


----------



## ak1 (Mar 8, 2010)

Looks great!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





My brother, buddy & me did the same on New Years eve.


----------



## danielh (Mar 8, 2010)

Great pictures, and I'm sure the food was even better!

We did a whole one over the weekend as well (right at 80lbs), but we bought it quartered and threw 3/4 of it in the smoker.  The other quarter went in a 25gal batch of burgoo. Good eats!


----------

